# Could I jack this engine up any? Gheenoe LT 10 9.8 hp and one 220 lb guy



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Bob's Jack Plate


----------



## Perdi.roma (Jul 29, 2020)

Totally look into "on the fly jack plates" or "Vance kick up/jack plate"








JPL9638 Gen/3 6'' Setback ''Kick-Up Plate'' - Vance MFG


This kick and jack plate is designed to swivel on the rugged stainless steel shaft in case of an obstacle such as a stump or rock while carefully trolling back to the hotspots your buddies can't reach!



www.vancemfg.com


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jul 19, 2018)

I had a Bob's on my Classic with a 6hp. You can adjust the amount of set back on these to fit your needs.


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

On the Fly jack plates are great manual jack plates that are from around the panhandle


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You can get it a little bit higher, but it will never run shallow enough if you are used to a yak. You have to compare it to a bay boat or bass boat to really appreciate the difference. I feel your pain though. I went from a mudmotor to an outboard. I could grind through most navigational errors with that mudmotor; I have to read the water much better now. In the end, outboards are meant to stay in the channels. Some can be set up to run in shallower channels. When you leave the channel, you idle carefully.

The LT10 has a narrow transom which is great for low horsepower requirements, but it isn’t ideal for running shallow. I’d get manual JP (the Vance are priced very nicely) and TinyTach and play with it for fun until you get the best overall performance as determined by speed, but don’t chase the mud skipping unicorn with this rig. It isn’t worth it.

You’ll get the most benefit with a tiller extension putting your fuel tank forward if you haven’t already.

Nate


----------

